# windows 10 update freezes at 82%



## jnix (Feb 21, 2008)

Windows 10 update freezes at 82%


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Answers.Micosoft.com > *windows 10 update stuck at 82 percent ...*


----------

